# Change in position



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

I always think there is hidden meaning and tured to google it and found nothing.

If anyone as seen my previous post. My husband and i have been woking through our issues over se. Been really good but for the last week my husband no longer wants me in top is always want to be in a dominating postion all the time. This is different forr me as i have always been on top for years when we did do the deed.

Would like to know if there is a reason behind that he no longer desires me on top

Insight or thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why don't you just ask him??? He's the only one in the universe who knows why!


----------



## boltam (Oct 14, 2015)

Weight gain?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Angel82 said:


> My husband and i have been woking through our issues over se. *Been really good *but for the last week my husband no longer wants me in top is always want to be in a dominating postion all the time.
> 
> Insight or thoughts?


If you have been working through issues and things have been improving, *perhaps your husband is enjoying taking the lead a little bit and experiencing the rewards of feeling more confident.*

As for the comment about weight gain from a user above, that is an ideal example of how society has trained us all to shame and disgust ourselves so that we are more vulnerable to advertising. That person probably needs help in seeing that just because you are asking a question does not mean that it is a bad problem. It very well is the result of a good thing since you mentioned things have improved.

Personally I like it when my wife is on top as I can let her take charge of her own pleasure and enjoy the ride, but when I am on top and in control I can enjoy controlling the pleasure and that can be just as exciting. My wife actually fussed at me one time when I climbed on top of her by saying, "I was beginning to think you forgot how to be on top" as in she enjoyed that more ad had been wanting it! 

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

possible back pains?

Or if he's having a little difficutly now with erectile function... he might want more control of speed, penetration depth, etc. Maybe there's little things he can do to keep erection longer or stronger (cletching certain muscles)... that he feels he can no longer do or control while you're on top? And maybe does not want to admit to you about possible health issues.

Or like someone else said... if this is recent change only... that once he tried it.. he liked having more control, and is enjoying practicing that up a bit more.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

You're overthinking and making problems were there aren't any. Just enjoy! ...and ask him. It will set your mind at ease I'm sure.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We do both... all the time. We both enjoy the controlling position, so we switch during.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I would agree that you ask him and not put too much symbolism in what is going on. He might just want to change things up for a while to give you some variety. 

If that is the case, ask him what other kinds of things he might like to try or do differently. Take advantage of this situation, don't be afraid of it.

Most people are afraid of change. Instead we should embrace change as it is all around us and happening all the time.

Good luck to you.


----------



## kimberp75 (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely talk to him about it. Personally, if I were you, I wouldn't be concerned. If it pleases him, as well as yourself, enjoy it. But most importantly, communicate.


----------

